# Messi-PSG: è fatta



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.

*Il fratello dell'Emiro annuncia l'ingaggio di Messi da parte del PSG:"L'annuncio più avanti".*


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.


"Il calcio dei tifosi" (cit)., "Anche Catania deve avere la stessa possibilità di essere copetitivo!" (cit). "La Superlega uccide il calcio e fa felici solo i club ricchi!" (cit).

Dove sono spariti quelli che lo sostenevano?

E non mi dite che lo facevamo anche noi negli anni 90, che tutti negli anni 90 potevano spendere quando volevano. Non c'era un regolamento come il FPF che fa squalificare il Milan per 220M spesi male e chiude gli occhi se i giocatori vengono pagati da uno stato sovrano.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.


sotto con ronaldo adesso!


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2021)

Ora li davanti, chi parte? 

Di Maria, Mbappè, Neymar, Icardi, Draxler, Rafinha, Wijnaldum, Sarabia, Messi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> "Il calcio dei tifosi" (cit)., "Anche Catania deve avere la stessa possibilità di essere copetitivo!" (cit). "La Superlega uccide il calcio e fa felici solo i club ricchi!" (cit).
> 
> Dove sono spariti quelli che lo sostenevano?


Sempre qui,pronto a ridere di loro quando falliranno nonostante la super-squadra da album panini


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora li davanti, chi parte?
> 
> Di Maria, Mbappè, Neymar, Icardi, Draxler, Rafinha, Wijnaldum, Sarabia, Messi.


Non è che vorrebbero uno tra Castillejo, Leao o Krunic?


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.


Ripeto, secondo me provano a vendere Mbappe per prendere Ronaldo e fare Messi-Neymar-Ronaldo


----------



## Giangy (6 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.


Ci avrei scommesso, come avevo detto in altro topic. Secondo me alla fine Mbappe non la prenderà bene, un po come Navas con Donnarumma. Qualcuno dovrà partire lì al PSG, o giocano in 50?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, secondo me provano a vendere Mbappe per prendere Ronaldo e fare Messi-Neymar-Ronaldo


Secondo me no, punteranno ancora su Mbappè assieme a Neymar in aggiunta di Messi.


----------



## Giofa (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> "Il calcio dei tifosi" (cit)., "Anche Catania deve avere la stessa possibilità di essere copetitivo!" (cit). "La Superlega uccide il calcio e fa felici solo i club ricchi!" (cit).
> 
> Dove sono spariti quelli che lo sostenevano?
> 
> E non mi dite che lo facevamo anche noi negli anni 90, che tutti negli anni 90 potevano spendere quando volevano. Non c'era un regolamento come il FPF che fa squalificare il Milan per 220M spesi male e chiude gli occhi se i giocatori vengono pagati da uno stato sovrano.


Ma scusate quale sarebbe il nesso tra essere contrari alla super lega e quello che fa il psg? È possibile volere meritocrazia ma criticare lo stesso questo calcio allo sbando? La super lega porterebbe a che invece che solo psg e city sarebbero 4/5 a fare sto schifo…e mi farebbe ribrezzo lo stesso,fossimo anche noi tra quelle 4/5


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.



Sì sì, continuate a mettere galli nel pollaio.

Se trovano una Atalanta in forma o un Foggia zemaniano vanno sotto di 3 reti in 10'.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quale sarebbe il nesso tra essere contrari alla super lega e quello che fa il psg? È possibile volere meritocrazia ma criticare lo stesso questo calcio allo sbando? La super lega porterebbe a che invece che solo psg e city sarebbero 4/5 a fare sto schifo…e mi farebbe ribrezzo lo stesso,fossimo anche noi tra quelle 4/5


Anche a me la SL mi fa ribrezzo ma quando è stata formata c'è stato il grido al "I ricconi! I ricconi rovinano il calcio, vogliono comprarsi tutti loro! Il calcio dei tifosi!" caroselli, VIP, politici, primi ministri. Ora tutti zitti?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Agosto 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, secondo me provano a vendere Mbappe per prendere Ronaldo e fare Messi-Neymar-Ronaldo


sarebbe da fuori di testa, vendi un ventenne per riempirti di 2 ultratrentenni di cui 1 mezzo bolso ? 

al limite vendi il tuffatore brasiliano che del trio è la parte debole.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora li davanti, chi parte?
> 
> Di Maria, Mbappè, Neymar, Icardi, Draxler, Rafinha, Wijnaldum, Sarabia, Messi.


Infatti, questo é il punto importante che nessuno menziona mai. Sono obbligati a cedere, non tanto per questioni finanziarie (anche eh), ma per una questione di numero. Tutti non ci stanno, e chi non gioca la CL? Chi sta in tribuna? Stessa cosa per il City, che con Grealish e Kane dovranno cedere almeno un giocatore.

Se gli avanza un Draxler o un B. Silva io un pensierino c'é lo farei. Il Tedesco fattibilissimo, mentre é da valutare il Portoghese. Impazzivo per lui, ma ho visto che ultimamente sta facendo pena. 

Ecco perché bisogna saper aspettare pazientemente, forse ci scatta fuori l'affare per noi visto che molti avranno necessità di vendere.


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> "Il calcio dei tifosi" (cit)., "Anche Catania deve avere la stessa possibilità di essere copetitivo!" (cit). "La Superlega uccide il calcio e fa felici solo i club ricchi!" (cit).
> 
> Dove sono spariti quelli che lo sostenevano?
> 
> E non mi dite che lo facevamo anche noi negli anni 90, che tutti negli anni 90 potevano spendere quando volevano. Non c'era un regolamento come il FPF che fa squalificare il Milan per 220M spesi male e chiude gli occhi se i giocatori vengono pagati da uno stato sovrano.


Applausi


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2021)

Comunque Messi-Neymar-Mbappe, i 3 giocatori più forti del mondo discutibilmente.


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sarebbe da fuori di testa, vendi un ventenne per riempirti di 2 ultratrentenni di cui 1 mezzo bolso ?
> 
> al limite vendi il tuffatore brasiliano che del trio è la parte debole.


Concordo, ma

1) Neymar adesso che è arriva Messi non se ne va
2) Mbappe è all'ultimo anno di contratto e non sembra voler rinnovare, potrebbe andare al Real
3) A Parigi sono esperti in figurine, impossibile che non siano attratti dalla coppia Messi-CR7


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2021)

peccato l'avrei voluto vedere al city, psg di fatto restava l'unica alternativa


----------



## Garrincha (6 Agosto 2021)

_Se il Psg deve ricavare 180 milioni dalle cessioni come scrivono qualche big partirà per cui anche se entra Messi se esce Mbappe non è che si è rinforzato _


----------



## Giangy (6 Agosto 2021)

Ma poi tutti attaccanti hanno quasi comprato in questi ultimi anni... Si va beh qualcosa a centrocampo e il reparto portiere, ma la difesa non mi sembra tanto coperta... Hanno solo come garanzia Ramos e Marquinhos. I vari Diallo, Kimpembe, Kurzawa, Dagba non mi sembrano tanto una garanzia. E uscito se non ricordo male anche Bakker.


----------



## Kayl (6 Agosto 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma
> 
> 1) Neymar adesso che è arriva Messi non se ne va
> 2) Mbappe è all'ultimo anno di contratto e non sembra voler rinnovare, potrebbe andare al Real
> 3) A Parigi sono esperti in figurine, impossibile che non siano attratti dalla coppia Messi-CR7


3) l'ego di quei due è inconciliabile, per non parlare dei compagni, appena la passi ad uno l'altro fa saltare lo spogliatoio.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Agosto 2021)

Dov'è L'uefa, dov'è Čeferin..il calcio della gente..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Agosto 2021)

Certo che se Messi va davvero al PSG fa proprio pena e schifo. Ora non so la situazione del Barca, ma immagino che se Messi accettasse uno stipendio di 7/8 milioni credo che non ci sarebbero problemi finanziari di sorta alla fine. Per un anno o due può pure accontentarsi.

Mi chiedo come sia possibile che ancora tanta gente idolatri i calciatori invece di vedere quel che sono davvero


----------



## raffaelerossonero (7 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre qui,pronto a ridere di loro quando falliranno nonostante la super-squadra da album panini


Super sicuro che falliranno… hanno fatto i globe-trotter non una squadra di calcio


----------



## raffaelerossonero (7 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Certo che se Messi va davvero al PSG fa proprio pena e schifo. Ora non so la situazione del Barca, ma immagino che se Messi accettasse uno stipendio di 7/8 milioni credo che non ci sarebbero problemi finanziari di sorta alla fine. Per un anno o due può pure accontentarsi.
> 
> Mi chiedo come sia possibile che ancora tanta gente idolatri i calciatori invece di vedere quel che sono davvero


Sono degli esosi attaccati ai soldi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Agosto 2021)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> Sono degli esosi attaccati ai soldi


Il fatto è che guadagnano cifre fuori da ogni logica e nonostante tutto ne vogliono di più. Sta vicenda mi ricorda scarlett johansson che si è presa ben 20 milioni di euro per un film di melma, ma fa causa a Disney perché non uscendo in esclusiva al cinema guadagna meno di quel che si aspetterebbe.

Tutta sta gente poi mi fa gli spottoni di beneficienza


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.


 Nonostante lo squadra stellare per me non vinceranno la cl


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora li davanti, chi parte?
> 
> Di Maria, Mbappè, Neymar, Icardi, Draxler, Rafinha, Wijnaldum, Sarabia, Messi.


nessuno, hanno 8 portieri figurati se 9 attaccanti sono troppi.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora li davanti, chi parte?
> 
> Di Maria, Mbappè, Neymar, Icardi, Draxler, Rafinha, Wijnaldum, Sarabia, Messi.


Nessuno,


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che guadagnano cifre fuori da ogni logica e nonostante tutto ne vogliono di più. Sta vicenda mi ricorda scarlett johansson che si è presa ben 20 milioni di euro per un film di melma, ma fa causa a Disney perché non uscendo in esclusiva al cinema guadagna meno di quel che si aspetterebbe.
> 
> Tutta sta gente poi mi fa gli spottoni di beneficienza


Infatti, fanno finta beneficenza e naturalmente non in silenzio,ma lo devono sapere tutti,perché e questo che conta.

Dove girano tanti soldi c'è un mondo putrido,fatto di ipocrisia, maleducazione e infantilismo.


----------



## sampapot (7 Agosto 2021)

troppi galli nello stesso pollaio...ma per loro il FPF non esiste? solo noi siamo stati esclusi un anno dalle coppe? e tutti gli altri che hanno debiti da paura? mah


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2021)

meno male che Laporta aveva detto "Non mi risulta il PSG, ha altre offerte"
in mezza giornata già lo hanno convinto


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2021)

Che peccato per la stampa itagliana,non hanno avuto nemmeno il tempo di ricamarci su per un eventuale approdo a torino,e stavolta è saltato pure il giochetto in Borsa che fu messo in atto con Guardiola e Neymar.


----------



## folletto (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì sì, continuate a mettere galli nel pollaio.
> 
> Se trovano una Atalanta in forma o un Foggia zemaniano vanno sotto di 3 reti in 10'.


Infatti, già sventolano formazioni ultraoffensive tipo 424 che però vorrebbero tanta corsa e movimenti ad hoc per avere un pò di equilibrio. Ieri sera ho anche sentito dire su Sky "eh ma con dietro Marquinhos e Ramos non ci sono problemi", "eh ma la palla l'avranno sempre loro"........intanto già nella partita persa contro il Lille senza tanti fenomeni hanno preso 3 contropiede che contro un Chelsea sarebbero stati 3 gol quasi certi. 
Vedremo, certo di potenziale offensivo ne hanno tanto ma ci vuole anche qualcosina d'altro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Agosto 2021)

Neanche ai vecchi PES con le squadre All Stars potevi avere la rosa del PSG.. che vergogna 

Speriamo non vincano nulla anche quest'anno


----------



## medjai (7 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Certo che se Messi va davvero al PSG fa proprio pena e schifo. Ora non so la situazione del Barca, ma immagino che se Messi accettasse uno stipendio di 7/8 milioni credo che non ci sarebbero problemi finanziari di sorta alla fine. Per un anno o due può pure accontentarsi.
> 
> Mi chiedo come sia possibile che ancora tanta gente idolatri i calciatori invece di vedere quel che sono davvero


Infatti il piano del Barcellona era spalmare lo stipendio di Messi per 2 stagione in 5 anni. Cioè, Messi non rinunciava a niente. Semplicemente lo avrebbe ricevuto dopo finire il contratto calcistico.

Assurdo come trattare così un club che ti ha pagato il trattamento per poter diventare quello che è oggi. Così come Donnarumma. Zero riconoscenza e ringraziamento.

Come si dice in Spagna: "tu amigo al prestar, tu enemigo al cobrar".


----------



## Stex (7 Agosto 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Dov'è L'uefa, dov'è Čeferin..il calcio della gente..


intanto io fossi il milan andrei a chiedere i danni per l'anno che abbiamo fatto senza coppa uefa. visto che fanno come vogliono...


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> intanto io fossi il milan andrei a chiedere i danni per l'anno che abbiamo fatto senza coppa uefa. visto che fanno come vogliono...


Ma cosa dici... Elliott il gruppo che ha messo in ginocchio l'argentina, quello che ha 17800 avvocati si e addirittura AUTOESCLUSO


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Infatti, già sventolano formazioni ultraoffensive tipo 424 che però vorrebbero tanta corsa e movimenti ad hoc per avere un pò di equilibrio. Ieri sera ho anche sentito dire su Sky "eh ma con dietro Marquinhos e Ramos non ci sono problemi", "eh ma la palla l'avranno sempre loro"........intanto già nella partita persa contro il Lille senza tanti fenomeni hanno preso 3 contropiede che contro un Chelsea sarebbero stati 3 gol quasi certi.
> Vedremo, certo di potenziale offensivo ne hanno tanto ma ci vuole anche qualcosina d'altro


Esatto.

Voglio proprio vedere chi è che si farà il mazzo a fare interdizione e copertura, sbattendosi per i top-players che aspettano comodamente il pallone dall'alto dei loro ingaggi mostruosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

medjai ha scritto:


> Infatti il piano del Barcellona era spalmare lo stipendio di Messi per 2 stagione in 5 anni. Cioè, Messi non rinunciava a niente. Semplicemente lo avrebbe ricevuto dopo finire il contratto calcistico.
> 
> Assurdo come trattare così un club che ti ha pagato il trattamento per poter diventare quello che è oggi. Così come Donnarumma. Zero riconoscenza e ringraziamento.
> 
> Come si dice in Spagna: "tu amigo al prestar, tu enemigo al cobrar".


è vero, anche se messi a loro ha dato anche. donnarumma a noi.... lasciam perdere.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2021)

*Il fratello dell'Emiro annuncia l'ingaggio di Messi da parte del PSG:"L'annuncio più avanti".*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

La verità è che c'è da rosicare di brutto ragazzi. Nel lontano 2007 l'emiro Al Thani, il vero boss del Qatar ( non al Khelaifi) fece un offerta pazzesca di quasi un milliardo di euro a Berlusconi per comprare il Milan, purtroppo il cavaliere rifiutò la proposta.
Mamma mia! col senno di poi che saremmo diventati? altroché Real Madrid ,saremmo i number one assoluti.
Il destino a volte fa brutti scherzi...


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La verità è che c'è da rosicare di brutto ragazzi. Nel lontano 2007 l'emiro Al Thani, il vero boss del Qatar ( non al Khelaifi) fece un offerta pazzesca di quasi un milliardo di euro a Berlusconi per comprare il Milan, purtroppo il cavaliere rifiutò la proposta.
> Mamma mia! col senno di poi che saremmo diventati? altroché Real Madrid ,saremmo i number one assoluti.
> Il destino a volte fa brutti scherzi...


Fonte? Tmw?

Non comprano le grandi squadre gli emiri, figuriamoci il Milan 2007 

Si vogliono creare il loro giocattolo, voglio comprare a 30M e espandere, anche per il futuro dovremmo scordarci emiri.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.
> 
> *Il fratello dell'Emiro annuncia l'ingaggio di Messi da parte del PSG:"L'annuncio più avanti".*


.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Agosto 2021)

Godrò ad ogni loro sconfitta.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

Al Thani ci riprova con la sua ossessione di vincere la champions...vediamo se stavolta è la volta buona...

per me la alza prima Mansour..


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quale sarebbe il nesso tra essere contrari alla super lega e quello che fa il psg? È possibile volere meritocrazia ma criticare lo stesso questo calcio allo sbando? La super lega porterebbe a che invece che solo psg e city sarebbero 4/5 a fare sto schifo…e mi farebbe ribrezzo lo stesso,fossimo anche noi tra quelle 4/5


non c'è nessun nesso infatti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non c'è nessun nesso infatti


Il nesso c’é, lerché in testa al contingente Uefa che ha Distrutto l’embrione della Superlega c’era proprio Al Thani è colui che ha disgregato l’Unione degli aderenti c’era il proprietario del City.
in quel momento gli sceicchi e gli emiri hanno messo sul tavolo l’appoggio alla Uefa in cambio del via libera a comprarsi il calcio.

in questi due schieramenti, come tante volte, chi si schiera, si doveva decidere il male minore.

o ci si schierava per la Superlega, eventualmente da perfezionare nei suoi meccanismi, o ci si schierava con la Uefa e il calcio comprato dagli sceicchi, barattato come “il calcio della gente”.

Ecco, questo hanno scelto e questo otterranno, sono fremente di vedere il sogno dell’Empoli realizzarsi e conquistare la champions


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2021)

Mi metto nei panni di Lionel Messi e penso: Sono cresciuto a Barcellona, devo tutto a questa società, che mi ha permesso probabilmente di diventare il numero 1 della storia o come minimo della mia epoca, guadagno 30/40/50mln? Perché devo rinunciare anche solo ad 1mln €? 
Se è vero che il Barca mi ha dato tutto, è altrettanto vero che io Lionel Messi ho dato tutto al Barca, che senza me il Palmares dei Blaugrana sarebbe ridicolo. Dovrei rinunciare ai soldi? Io che sono il numero 1? Ci dovrei rinunciare perché questi incompetenti si sono spesi più di 100mln di € per Dembele, soldi buttati in difensori strapagati, in Griezmann etc? No belli miei, non ci starei proprio.. 

Il Barcellona doveva prima pensare a Messi, poi al resto. Perché loro hanno comprato mille mila giocatori, ma vincevano sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo, Lionel Messi. Quindi si, dal mio punto di vista Messi fa più che bene ad andare al PSG. Perché non stiamo parlando di un Chalanoglu qualsiasi che è una pippa distaccata dalla realtà, stiamo parlando di Messi che ancora oggi è il numero 1 e gli si chiede di tagliarsi lo stipendio per via di errori macroscopici fatti dal Barcellona, gli si chiede di pagare per le cavolate fatte da altri e non da lui, proprio lui che in campo ha sempre fatto il suo rendendo il Barca grande come non lo era mai stato.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il nesso c’é, lerché in testa al contingente Uefa che ha Distrutto l’embrione della Superlega c’era proprio Al Thani è colui che ha disgregato l’Unione degli aderenti c’era il proprietario del City.
> in quel momento gli sceicchi e gli emiri hanno messo sul tavolo l’appoggio alla Uefa in cambio del via libera a comprarsi il calcio.
> 
> in questi due schieramenti, come tante volte, chi si schiera, si doveva decidere il male minore.
> ...


e hanno fatto benissimo non bene

a loro non serve di guadagnarsi l'accesso ai tornei per diritto divino...ci arrivano da soli e presto lo vinceranno anche

che poi lo vincano per abilità sportiva per ricchezza per fortuna o per altro è secondario

riguardo l'empoli..a parte che ci sono un sacco di casi di squadre che hanno fatto imprese assolutamente inaspettate (l'Atalanta per restare nel recente e in Italia)...ma poi anche se l'empoli avesse una possibilità su un milione di qualificarsi perchè gliela vuoi levare? è il contrario del concetto stesso di sport


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi metto nei panni di Lionel Messi e penso: Sono cresciuto a Barcellona, devo tutto a questa società, che mi ha permesso probabilmente di diventare il numero 1 della storia o come minimo della mia epoca, guadagno 30/40/50mln? Perché devo rinunciare anche solo ad 1mln €?
> Se è vero che il Barca mi ha dato tutto, è altrettanto vero che io Lionel Messi ho dato tutto al Barca, che senza me il Palmares dei Blaugrana sarebbe ridicolo. Dovrei rinunciare ai soldi? Io che sono il numero 1? Ci dovrei rinunciare perché questi incompetenti si sono spesi più di 100mln di € per Dembele, soldi buttati in difensori strapagati, in Griezmann etc? No belli miei, non ci starei proprio..
> 
> Il Barcellona doveva prima pensare a Messi, poi al resto. Perché loro hanno comprato mille mila giocatori, ma vincevano sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo, Lionel Messi. Quindi si, dal mio punto di vista Messi fa più che bene ad andare al PSG. Perché non stiamo parlando di un Chalanoglu qualsiasi che è una pippa distaccata dalla realtà, stiamo parlando di Messi che ancora oggi è il numero 1 e gli si chiede di tagliarsi lo stipendio per via di errori macroscopici fatti dal Barcellona, gli si chiede di pagare per le cavolate fatte da altri e non da lui, proprio lui che in campo ha sempre fatto il suo rendendo il Barca grande come non lo era mai stato.


Penso semplicemente che la colpa non sia da nessuno. Ci sono troppi soldi in ballo e la società, prima o poi, doveva optare per una soluzione. Gli investimenti sbagliati capitano a tutti. I Blaugrana stanno giustamente già pensando al loro futuro, nella speranza di trovare nella cantera nuovi talenti. Meglio farlo adesso, che quando sarà troppo tardi e sono sicuro che la scelta alla lunga li pagherà.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso semplicemente che la colpa non sia da nessuno. Ci sono troppi soldi in ballo e la società, prima o poi, doveva optare per una soluzione. Gli investimenti sbagliati capitano a tutti. I Blaugrana stanno giustamente già pensando al loro futuro, nella speranza di trovare nella cantera nuovi talenti. Meglio farlo adesso, che quando sarà troppo tardi e sono sicuro che la scelta alla lunga li pagherà.


Aggiungo che, intanto, il PSG ora avrà più pressioni. Dovrà letteralmente distruggere il campionato francese e vincere la Champions League. Il Barcellona potrà permettersi un anno di transizione, per poi ripartire alla grande e se tipo vince la Liga ed il PSG farà una figuraccia in Champions, può pure togliersi dei sassolini nelle scarpe.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi metto nei panni di Lionel Messi e penso: Sono cresciuto a Barcellona, devo tutto a questa società, che mi ha permesso probabilmente di diventare il numero 1 della storia o come minimo della mia epoca, guadagno 30/40/50mln? Perché devo rinunciare anche solo ad 1mln €?
> Se è vero che il Barca mi ha dato tutto, è altrettanto vero che io Lionel Messi ho dato tutto al Barca, che senza me il Palmares dei Blaugrana sarebbe ridicolo. Dovrei rinunciare ai soldi? Io che sono il numero 1? Ci dovrei rinunciare perché questi incompetenti si sono spesi più di 100mln di € per Dembele, soldi buttati in difensori strapagati, in Griezmann etc? No belli miei, non ci starei proprio..
> 
> Il Barcellona doveva prima pensare a Messi, poi al resto. Perché loro hanno comprato mille mila giocatori, ma vincevano sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo, Lionel Messi. Quindi si, dal mio punto di vista Messi fa più che bene ad andare al PSG. Perché non stiamo parlando di un Chalanoglu qualsiasi che è una pippa distaccata dalla realtà, stiamo parlando di Messi che ancora oggi è il numero 1 e gli si chiede di tagliarsi lo stipendio per via di errori macroscopici fatti dal Barcellona, gli si chiede di pagare per le cavolate fatte da altri e non da lui, proprio lui che in campo ha sempre fatto il suo rendendo il Barca grande come non lo era mai stato.


"Sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo" direi proprio di no. Senza tutto il contorno che ha avuto, non solo il Barcellona, ma anche Messi non avrebbe vinto tutto quello che ha vinto. Non a caso non vince la CL da sei anni e il suo palmares con la Nazionale fino a un mese fa recitava seru tituli. Peraltro alcune spese folli sono state fatte proprio per assecondare richieste di Messi.

Come professionista ha fatto bene, ma a livello umano ci sarebbe parecchio da eccepire. Se lo confronto al peggior "tradimento" che abbiamo subito noi milanisti, quello di Sheva, non c'è proprio paragone: a parte che non andò via a zero, ma Sheva andò in conferenza stampa a dire che se ne sarebbe andato PRIMA di avere raggiunto un accordo e firmare(prima di perdonarlo, gliene dissi lo stesso di ogni, ma almeno si dimostrò Uomo). 
Messi, invece, ha scelto di rientrare nella categoria di quelli che prendono e scappano di notte. Almeno un paio di parole prima di accordarsi con gli sceicchi i tifosi del Barcellona se le sarebbero meritate. Adesso probabilmente farà la conferenzina strappalacrime perché agli sponsor piacciono queste cose, ma ormai...


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi metto nei panni di Lionel Messi e penso: Sono cresciuto a Barcellona, devo tutto a questa società, che mi ha permesso probabilmente di diventare il numero 1 della storia o come minimo della mia epoca, guadagno 30/40/50mln? Perché devo rinunciare anche solo ad 1mln €?
> Se è vero che il Barca mi ha dato tutto, è altrettanto vero che io Lionel Messi ho dato tutto al Barca, che senza me il Palmares dei Blaugrana sarebbe ridicolo. Dovrei rinunciare ai soldi? Io che sono il numero 1? Ci dovrei rinunciare perché questi incompetenti si sono spesi più di 100mln di € per Dembele, soldi buttati in difensori strapagati, in Griezmann etc? No belli miei, non ci starei proprio..
> 
> Il Barcellona doveva prima pensare a Messi, poi al resto. Perché loro hanno comprato mille mila giocatori, ma vincevano sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo, Lionel Messi. Quindi si, dal mio punto di vista Messi fa più che bene ad andare al PSG. Perché non stiamo parlando di un Chalanoglu qualsiasi che è una pippa distaccata dalla realtà, stiamo parlando di Messi che ancora oggi è il numero 1 e gli si chiede di tagliarsi lo stipendio per via di errori macroscopici fatti dal Barcellona, gli si chiede di pagare per le cavolate fatte da altri e non da lui, proprio lui che in campo ha sempre fatto il suo rendendo il Barca grande come non lo era mai stato.



Messi è stato preso quando era praticamente quasi in fasce, dal Barca, curato e cresciuto, altrimenti sarebbe stato un qualsiasi nanerottolo fragile e sfigato, buono solo per il calcetto a 5. Ci hanno creduto e lo hanno tirato su come fa una madre. E parecchie vittorie sono arrivate quando c'erano Xavi ed Iniesta. Nessuno mette in dubbio che sia il numero 1, ma il suo successo è stata una alchimia non dovuta solo ed esclusivamente a lui.

Con codesto discorso allora è giusto anche il comportamento di Donnorummo (solo che in quel caso non è stata una vinta una sega).

Diciamo che quando c'è il soldo di mezzo vengono fuori tutte le magagne e improvvisamente il lato emotivo sembra una cosa da sognatori perdenti, va là.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> "Sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo" direi proprio di no. Senza tutto il contorno che ha avuto, non solo il Barcellona, ma anche Messi non avrebbe vinto tutto quello che ha vinto. Non a caso non vince la CL da sei anni e il suo palmares con la Nazionale fino a un mese fa recitava seru tituli. Peraltro alcune spese folli sono state fatte proprio per assecondare richieste di Messi.
> 
> Come professionista ha fatto bene, ma a livello umano ci sarebbe parecchio da eccepire. Se lo confronto al peggior "tradimento" che abbiamo subito noi milanisti, quello di Sheva, non c'è proprio paragone: a parte che non andò via a zero, ma Sheva andò in conferenza stampa a dire che se ne sarebbe andato PRIMA di avere raggiunto un accordo e firmare(prima di perdonarlo, gliene dissi lo stesso di ogni, ma almeno si dimostrò Uomo).
> Messi, invece, ha scelto di rientrare nella categoria di quelli che prendono e scappano di notte. Almeno un paio di parole prima di accordarsi con gli sceicchi i tifosi del Barcellona se le sarebbero meritate. Adesso probabilmente farà la conferenzina strappalacrime perché agli sponsor piacciono queste cose, ma ormai...


Appunto. Ricordiamo che poi che Messi è cresciuto nel Barcellona dove hanno giocato Xavi, Iniesta, Ronaldinho, Eto o'. Fenomeno sì, migliore al mondo sì, ma ha vinto anche perchè ha giocato in una squadra di fenomeni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Agosto 2021)

In tanti credo che incosciamente facciano il paragone con la vita comune, dove se a te che pigli mille euro te ne danno duemila la vita ti cambia sul serio e quindi approcciano le vicende dei calciatori e di altri vip a quel contesto. Il problema è che a una persona che piglia milioni l'anno la vita non cambia assolutamente in niente in concreto se invece di 50 ne piglia 10.
E' come se l'uomo comune facesse la ******* di tutti per 100 euro in più l'anno


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In tanti credo che incosciamente facciano il paragone con la vita comune, dove se a te che pigli mille euro te ne danno duemila la vita ti cambia sul serio e quindi approcciano le vicende dei calciatori e di altri vip a quel contesto. Il problema è che a una persona che piglia milioni l'anno la vita non cambia assolutamente in niente in concreto se invece di 50 ne piglia 10.
> E' come se l'uomo comune facesse la ******* di tutti per 100 euro in più l'anno


è tutto relativo, i ricchi sono abituati a stili di vita diversi dalla media, quindi passare da 50 mil a 10 mil è un cambiamento enorme, a questo va aggiunto che sulle spalle dei ricchi campano chissa quante famiglie di parenti fino al 10 grado di parentela


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Messi è stato preso quando era praticamente quasi in fasce, dal Barca, curato e cresciuto, altrimenti sarebbe stato un qualsiasi nanerottolo fragile e sfigato, buono solo per il calcetto a 5. Ci hanno creduto e lo hanno tirato su come fa una madre. E parecchie vittorie sono arrivate quando c'erano Xavi ed Iniesta. Nessuno mette in dubbio che sia il numero 1, ma il suo successo è stata una alchimia non dovuta solo ed esclusivamente a lui.
> 
> Con codesto discorso allora è giusto anche il comportamento di Donnorummo (solo che in quel caso non è stata una vinta una sega).
> 
> Diciamo che quando c'è il soldo di mezzo vengono fuori tutte le magagne e improvvisamente il lato emotivo sembra una cosa da sognatori perdenti, va là.



Paragonare Messi a Donnarumma è un discorso a dir poco forzato. La realtà è che Messi va paragonato al caso Ibra/Thiago Silva.
La società al posto di mandare via i vari cessi come Mexes, Flamini etc. Ha lasciato andare le punte di diamante. Il Barcellona sta facendo la stessa cosa con Messi.
Ovvio che ha vinto grazie anche ai compagni, come Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol etc. Ma basta vedere cosa ha fatto Messi e soprattutto ciò che dicono i suddetti calciatori per capire che senza Messi quel Barca non avrebbe vinto quel che ha vinto.

Donnarumma non ha mai fatto il suo, già prendeva uno stipendio esagerato e ne voleva uno ancora più alto. Messi è il numero 1 da sempre praticamente ed ha ripagato a dovere la società che lo ha fatto crescere e giustamente essendo il numero 1, continua a pretendere d'essere pagato come tale! Nulla di strano eh. Soprattutto se si pensa a come ha speso i soldi il Barca negli ultimi anni.

Anche io quando sono diventato Capo nella ditta in cui lavoro, ho preteso lo stipendio da capo e non più da operaio. Sono un mercenario pure io?
È aggiungo una cosa. I primi mesi ho lavorato con lo stipendio da operaio, senza batter ciglio e vedendo come andava e se gli andavo bene come capo. Poi ho chiesto l'aumento di categoria e stipendio un paio di volte, a distanza di mesi, ma facevano orecchie da mercanti, alla fine mi sono presentato in ufficio dicendo che appena avrei trovato un nuovo lavoro me ne sarei andato, perché non sono uno che si fa prendere per il c. stranamente dopo 2 giorni sono stato chiamato in ufficio e mi è stato comunicato che dal mese prossimo avrei avuto l'aumento di categoria e di stipendio e che sarebbe stato solo l'inizio. A sentir parlare la gente qua dentro sarei altro che mercenario.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Agosto 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> intanto io fossi il milan andrei a chiedere i danni per l'anno che abbiamo fatto senza coppa uefa. visto che fanno come vogliono...


Secondo me abbiamo rinunciato all'Europa League volentieri.
Se ci fossimo qualificati per la Champions non ci saremmo fatti escludere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e hanno fatto benissimo non bene
> 
> a loro non serve di guadagnarsi l'accesso ai tornei per diritto divino...ci arrivano da soli e presto lo vinceranno anche
> 
> ...


Ma mica la superlega vietava l’ingresso all’Empoli.

anche nella primissima bozza 4-5 posti sarebbero stati assegnati ad invito sulla base dei risultati della stagione precedente.
All’Empoli bastava fare benissimo nel campionato e avrebbe partecipato alla superlega e magari anche vincerla.

sicuramente non avrebbe avuto meno possibilitá di adesso.

il problemamdell’accesso é veramente un falso problema della superlega, veramente l’ultimo.

piú o meno i partecipanti alla superlega sarebbero lo stesso numero di “non top team” che si qualificano per gli ottavi di champions.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Paragonare Messi a Donnarumma è un discorso a dir poco forzato. La realtà è che Messi va paragonato al caso Ibra/Thiago Silva.
> La società al posto di mandare via i vari cessi come Mexes, Flamini etc. Ha lasciato andare le punte di diamante. Il Barcellona sta facendo la stessa cosa con Messi.
> Ovvio che ha vinto grazie anche ai compagni, come Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol etc. Ma basta vedere cosa ha fatto Messi e soprattutto ciò che dicono i suddetti calciatori per capire che senza Messi quel Barca non avrebbe vinto quel che ha vinto.
> 
> ...



Non focalizzarti troppo su Donnarumma, era solo un esempio.

Non lo so se sei un mercenario, e fai bene a farti remunerare se lo meriti.

Ma detto questo, se facciamo solo una correlazione impiego-stipendio, la tua azienda può prendere e licenziarti in qualsiasi momento perché ha trovato uno più bravo di te. Se ne facciamo solo un discorso finanziario, allora lasciamo perdere qualsiasi considerazione meriti/diritti/doveri/amore/fedeltà/etc, che sono irrilevanti. Se coinvolgiamo invece un fattore emotivo, allora non mi sembra che Messi sia il massimo dell'ammirazione.

Messi non è eterno, ormai è in parabola discendente, e da quando non ci sono quei tizi citati non è più stato determinante come sembrava. E' indimostrabile, ma a quanto pare servivano più loro di lui. Ovviamente la società si deve tutelare, altrimenti lo dovrebbe pagare ciecamente 300M all'anno fino a che avrà 90 anni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Messi è stato preso quando era praticamente quasi in fasce, dal Barca, curato e cresciuto, altrimenti sarebbe stato un qualsiasi nanerottolo fragile e sfigato, buono solo per il calcetto a 5. Ci hanno creduto e lo hanno tirato su come fa una madre. E parecchie vittorie sono arrivate quando c'erano Xavi ed Iniesta. Nessuno mette in dubbio che sia il numero 1, ma il suo successo è stata una alchimia non dovuta solo ed esclusivamente a lui.
> 
> Con codesto discorso allora è giusto anche il comportamento di Donnorummo (solo che in quel caso non è stata una vinta una sega).
> 
> Diciamo che quando c'è il soldo di mezzo vengono fuori tutte le magagne e improvvisamente il lato emotivo sembra una cosa da sognatori perdenti, va là.


Amen!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non focalizzarti troppo su Donnarumma, era solo un esempio.
> 
> Non lo so se sei un mercenario, e fai bene a farti remunerare se lo meriti.
> 
> ...



Certo, la mia ditta prima però ne deve trovare uno più bravo di me (non sto dicendo che non ci sia) così come il Barca deve fare lo stesso con Messi. 
Per me prima di un discorso economico è stato un discorso di principio. Se mi fai diventare Capo è perché mi reputi degno, le responsabilità cambiano, cosi come cambia fare l'operaio pensando al proprio, dal comandare 7/8 persone! Aggiungiamoci anche che mi vogliono far arrivare ancora più in alto, infatti sto già facendo un'altra formazione e si tirano le somme no? Se gli insegni i vizi, non glieli tiri più via, quindi meglio esser chiari e trasparenti dall'inizio. 

Sul fattore attaccamento alla maglia si, ci sarebbe da discutere su Messi, ma io ho provato a mettermi nei suoi panni e a "simulare" il ragionamento che possa aver fatto Leo. Poi forse in realtà non ha fatto alcun ragionamento ed ha pensato solo ai soldi, non lo posso sapere questo. Ma che il Barca ora venga a piangere miseria e a fare comunicati su Messi quando per anni ha buttato soldi nel gabinetto, mi fa veramente strano, ecco. 
In realtà Leo ha quasi sempre fatto la sua parte, esattamente come faceva ai tempi di Xavi e Iniesta. Basta guardare le sue statiche per capirlo. Ma hai comunque centrato un punto, non vincono perché la società non è stata in grado di sostituire quelle pedine ed ora non sono stati in grado di trovare un accordo con un icona che il suo lo fa ancora.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Certo, la mia ditta prima però ne deve trovare uno più bravo di me (non sto dicendo che non ci sia) così come il Barca deve fare lo stesso con Messi.
> Per me prima di un discorso economico è stato un discorso di principio. Se mi fai diventare Capo è perché mi reputi degno, le responsabilità cambiano, cosi come cambia fare l'operaio pensando al proprio, dal comandare 7/8 persone! Aggiungiamoci anche che mi vogliono far arrivare ancora più in alto, infatti sto già facendo un'altra formazione e si tirano le somme no? Se gli insegni i vizi, non glieli tiri più via, quindi meglio esser chiari e trasparenti dall'inizio.
> 
> Sul fattore attaccamento alla maglia si, ci sarebbe da discutere su Messi, ma io ho provato a mettermi nei suoi panni e a "simulare" il ragionamento che possa aver fatto Leo. Poi forse in realtà non ha fatto alcun ragionamento ed ha pensato solo ai soldi, non lo posso sapere questo. Ma che il Barca ora venga a piangere miseria e a fare comunicati su Messi quando per anni ha buttato soldi nel gabinetto, mi fa veramente strano, ecco.
> In realtà Leo ha quasi sempre fatto la sua parte, esattamente come faceva ai tempi di Xavi e Iniesta. Basta guardare le sue statiche per capirlo. Ma hai comunque centrato un punto, non vincono perché la società non è stata in grado di sostituire quelle pedine ed ora non sono stati in grado di trovare un accordo con un icona che il suo lo fa ancora.



Sì, ma tu hai un vantaggio sulla tua ditta. Tu puoi cercarti un altro lavoro ed andare via, la tua ditta invece spera di investire su di te, e sono sicuro che ci pensa bene prima di mandarti via.

Sono sicuro che la tua ditta, in un momento di difficoltà, pensa comunque a salvaguardarti e magari fa uno sforzo per trattenerti, in attesa di tempi migliori. Magari chiede uno sforzo pure a te perché non riesce a remunare tutti adeguatamente. Tu invece alle prime avvisaglie di problematiche, trovi un altro posto e saluti.

Come sta facendo Messi, pari pari. Il club deve pensare a tutti, Messi pensa solo a Messi.

Ma figurati, mica si può rinunciare ai milioni, ormai sei abituato a prenderne una valanga. Accettarne meno significherebbe una intollerabile perdità di dignità e di status sociale, eh. Poi io mica accuso solo lui, purtroppo tutti fanno così.

Che poi il Barcellona abbia commesso errori, questo è pacifico. Stai parlando con uno che, in assoluto, lo reputa il club #1 da radere al suolo, se un giorno sprofondano nell'inferno fiammeggiante, lo festeggerei come una CL del Milan.


----------



## danjr (7 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quale sarebbe il nesso tra essere contrari alla super lega e quello che fa il psg? È possibile volere meritocrazia ma criticare lo stesso questo calcio allo sbando? La super lega porterebbe a che invece che solo psg e city sarebbero 4/5 a fare sto schifo…e mi farebbe ribrezzo lo stesso,fossimo anche noi tra quelle 4/5


Il messo è semplice: la SL avrebbe dovuto portare la UEFA a ragionare e, in una normale fase dialettica, trovare la classica soluzione a metà strada. Invece la uefa è andata per la sua strada, spalleggiata dai media, governi e populisti e questo è il risultato. Però sono solo a metà strada, quando entrar a in vigore il nuovo format della champions il tutto farà ancora più schifo. Il calcio è destinato ormai a morire.


----------



## danjr (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La verità è che c'è da rosicare di brutto ragazzi. Nel lontano 2007 l'emiro Al Thani, il vero boss del Qatar ( non al Khelaifi) fece un offerta pazzesca di quasi un milliardo di euro a Berlusconi per comprare il Milan, purtroppo il cavaliere rifiutò la proposta.
> Mamma mia! col senno di poi che saremmo diventati? altroché Real Madrid ,saremmo i number one assoluti.
> Il destino a volte fa brutti scherzi...


Non rosico, anzi ne sono ben felice. Non vorrei mai essere un tifoso del psg ora, me ne vergognerei terribilmente. In tutto questo schifo (ci metto anche i giocatori che non si presentano ai raduni, le mega commissioni, i procuratori, ecc,) Maldini rsppresenta Uno spiraglio di luce. Se noi adesso avessimo un emiro io prendo non seguirei il calcio


----------



## danjr (7 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Ricordiamo che poi che Messi è cresciuto nel Barcellona dove hanno giocato Xavi, Iniesta, Ronaldinho, Eto o'. Fenomeno sì, migliore al mondo sì, ma ha vinto anche perchè ha giocato in una squadra di fenomeni.


Disse bene Eto’o quando gli chiesero “cosa si prova ad aver giocato con messi” e lui rispose “non lo so, è messi ad aver giocato con Eto’o”


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Disse bene Eto’o quando gli chiesero “cosa si prova ad aver giocato con messi” e lui rispose “non lo so, è messi ad aver giocato con Eto’o”


Eto'o era un giocatore clamoroso, forse la più forte punta dell'epoca.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi metto nei panni di Lionel Messi e penso: Sono cresciuto a Barcellona, devo tutto a questa società, che mi ha permesso probabilmente di diventare il numero 1 della storia o come minimo della mia epoca, guadagno 30/40/50mln? Perché devo rinunciare anche solo ad 1mln €?
> Se è vero che il Barca mi ha dato tutto, è altrettanto vero che io Lionel Messi ho dato tutto al Barca, che senza me il Palmares dei Blaugrana sarebbe ridicolo. Dovrei rinunciare ai soldi? Io che sono il numero 1? Ci dovrei rinunciare perché questi incompetenti si sono spesi più di 100mln di € per Dembele, soldi buttati in difensori strapagati, in Griezmann etc? No belli miei, non ci starei proprio..
> 
> Il Barcellona doveva prima pensare a Messi, poi al resto. Perché loro hanno comprato mille mila giocatori, ma vincevano sempre e solo grazie ad uno solo, Lionel Messi. Quindi si, dal mio punto di vista Messi fa più che bene ad andare al PSG. Perché non stiamo parlando di un Chalanoglu qualsiasi che è una pippa distaccata dalla realtà, stiamo parlando di Messi che ancora oggi è il numero 1 e gli si chiede di tagliarsi lo stipendio per via di errori macroscopici fatti dal Barcellona, gli si chiede di pagare per le cavolate fatte da altri e non da lui, proprio lui che in campo ha sempre fatto il suo rendendo il Barca grande come non lo era mai stato.


Vedila però anche dal altro lato, Messi deve tutto al Barcellona.

Messi sarebbe diventato Messi se non c'era il Barca che l'ho ha cresciuto, aspettato, costruito una squadra stellare in cui lui ha dato tanto" vero" ma da cui anche lui ha ricevuto tanto "vero"?

Diciamo anche che il signorino voleva andarsene, e naturalmente " A ZERO" l'anno scorso o 2 anni fa.

Per certi versi ricorda un altra storia anche molto similari nei concetti anche lui cresciuto nel vivaio, perché questo si salta sempre nei giudizi, e che rende le storie diverse da tutte le altre.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non rosico, anzi ne sono ben felice. Non vorrei mai essere un tifoso del psg ora, me ne vergognerei terribilmente. In tutto questo schifo (ci metto anche i giocatori che non si presentano ai raduni, le mega commissioni, i procuratori, ecc,) Maldini rsppresenta Uno spiraglio di luce. Se noi adesso avessimo un emiro io prendo non seguirei il calcio


danjt non hai torto anzi. Dal punto di visto del calcio rosico eccome ma conoscendo molto bene certe vicende fuori del calcio sono d'accordissmo con te. E qui sul nostro forum l'ho sempre detto sia chiaro. Solo che vorrei un Milan stellare da vecchio nostalgico. Saluti rossoneri caro danjr


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Agosto 2021)

Messi è un mercenario come tutti i calciatori.
Come era facile rimanere nel Milan di Berlusconi, che pagava stipendi alti, così era facile rimanere al Barcellona finché era quella che pagava di più.
Se non si metteranno dei tetti massimi il mondo del calcio, che per me fa già schifo ora, diventerà orrendo.

La soluzione non è la Superlega ma mettere del limiti uguali per tutti e non basati sui ricavi (veri o farlocchi).


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Messi è un mercenario come tutti i calciatori.
> Come era facile rimanere nel Milan di Berlusconi, che pagava stipendi alti, così era facile rimanere al Barcellona finché era quella che pagava di più.
> Se non si metteranno dei tetti massimi il mondo del calcio, che per me fa già schifo ora, diventerà orrendo.
> 
> La soluzione non è la Superlega ma mettere del limiti uguali per tutti e non basati sui ricavi (veri o farlocchi).


Claudio sono d'accordissmo con te su tutto tranne "*Messi è un mercenario come tutti i calciatori*" ... *di oggi *aggiungerei.
Baresi ha fatto delle scelte piu che coraggiose nel periodo di quel infame pedocriminale chiamato farina.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma
> 
> 1) Neymar adesso che è arriva Messi non se ne va
> 2) Mbappe è all'ultimo anno di contratto e non sembra voler rinnovare, potrebbe andare al Real
> 3) A Parigi sono esperti in figurine, impossibile che non siano attratti dalla coppia Messi-CR7


4) dopo i mondiali in Qatar lo sceicco saluta tutti.


----------



## Giofa (7 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Messi è un mercenario come tutti i calciatori.
> Come era facile rimanere nel Milan di Berlusconi, che pagava stipendi alti, così era facile rimanere al Barcellona finché era quella che pagava di più.
> Se non si metteranno dei tetti massimi il mondo del calcio, che per me fa già schifo ora, diventerà orrendo.
> 
> La soluzione non è la Superlega ma mettere del limiti uguali per tutti e non basati sui ricavi (veri o farlocchi).


Esattamente, si può anche sostenere una terza via tra la super lega e la situazione attuale. Questo volevo dire, essere contro la super lega non significa sostenere l’attuale operato dell’uefa


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 4) dopo i mondiali in Qatar lo sceicco saluta tutti.


Volesse dio... Ma non ci credo proprio


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Claudio sono d'accordissmo con te su tutto tranne "*Messi è un mercenario come tutti i calciatori*" ... *di oggi *aggiungerei.
> Baresi ha fatto delle scelte piu che coraggiose nel periodo di quel infame pedocriminale chiamato farina.


Sì, certo.
Intendo quelli di oggi.
Con poche eccezioni (ad es. Totti).


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Volesse dio... Ma non ci credo proprio


Sta facendo il classico all in. Vinta la Champions e giocati i mondiali in casa, lascia il calcio e il psg tornerà ad essere la società di metà classifica della ligue 1 che è sempre stata.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma tu hai un vantaggio sulla tua ditta. Tu puoi cercarti un altro lavoro ed andare via, la tua ditta invece spera di investire su di te, e sono sicuro che ci pensa bene prima di mandarti via.
> 
> Sono sicuro che la tua ditta, in un momento di difficoltà, pensa comunque a salvaguardarti e magari fa uno sforzo per trattenerti, in attesa di tempi migliori. Magari chiede uno sforzo pure a te perché non riesce a remunare tutti adeguatamente. Tu invece alle prime avvisaglie di problematiche, trovi un altro posto e saluti.
> 
> ...



No be, non è così. Io non lascio la barca alle prime difficoltà. A dirla tutta resto ancora sottopagato per ciò che faccio, su stessa ammissione del direttore. Ma per me la parola ha un valore inestimabile e mi è stato detto che è solo l'inizio e che per via del Covid sanno che c'è gente sottopagata per ciò che fa. Ma sono una persona con dei princiipi e sono disposto ad aspettare periodi migliori. Prima la situazione era insostenibile perché ero veramente retribuito come un operaio che schiaccia due tasti e basta, solo che io avevo ed ho responsabilità non da poco. Quindi diciamo che ho avuto l'aumento di categoria e di stipendio, ma non quella che ad oggi meriterei, ma non ne faccio un problema, aspetto tempi migliori e tirerò le somme. 

Sul discorso Messi per me ho ragione io, così come hai ragione tu. Il discorso è comunque legato ad un mondo marcio, perché il mondo del pallone è diventato uno dei mondi più marci e malati che esistano.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo il classico all in. Vinta la Champions e giocati i mondiali in casa, lascia il calcio e il psg tornerà ad essere la società di metà classifica della ligue 1 che è sempre stata.


La pensavo come te ma sono piu dubbioso ora. Grazie a Sarkozy che ha spianato la strada, hanno comprato tutto e di pu in Francia e a Parigi in partciolare. Hanno comprato il PSG , "prix del 'Arc de Triomphe"( ippica) ma sopratutto sono primo azionaro del gruppo Lagardère e secondo del gruppo di hotel Accor . Si sono comprati anche grandi "hotel parigini come il Royal Manceau, il Concorde lafayette il Martinez e il Carlton a Cannes. Hanno investito anche nelle grande società francese come Total, Vinci, Veolia, LVMH cioé sono dapertutto. Non vedo per quale ragione se ne devono andare via. 
Secondo me, l'unica ragione che possa fare tremare i soggetti di Al Thani è che americani francesi le lasciano come hanno fatto con Kadhafi o Saddam Hussein. Per il momento ne hanno bisogno quindi sono tranquiili ma si sa che il Qatar finanza il terrorismo e fa il doppio gioco da tanti anni. Ti mando questo link in francese che è molto interessante al riguardo, fattelo tradurre da zio google: https://www.blast-info.fr/articles/...du-terrorisme-au-sahel-gC5-bmJ9THO2ctzX9jLVtA


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No be, non è così. Io non lascio la barca alle prime difficoltà. A dirla tutta resto ancora sottopagato per ciò che faccio, su stessa ammissione del direttore. Ma per me la parola ha un valore inestimabile e mi è stato detto che è solo l'inizio e che per via del Covid sanno che c'è gente sottopagata per ciò che fa. Ma sono una persona con dei princiipi e sono disposto ad aspettare periodi migliori. Prima la situazione era insostenibile perché ero veramente retribuito come un operaio che schiaccia due tasti e basta, solo che io avevo ed ho responsabilità non da poco. Quindi diciamo che ho avuto l'aumento di categoria e di stipendio, ma non quella che ad oggi meriterei, ma non ne faccio un problema, aspetto tempi migliori e tirerò le somme.
> 
> Sul discorso Messi per me ho ragione io, così come hai ragione tu. Il discorso è comunque legato ad un mondo marcio, perché il mondo del pallone è diventato uno dei mondi più marci e malati che esistano.


Avete entrambi ragione. Mi piacerebbe solo aggiungere qualche punto alla discussione che stai facendo con @gabri65 

-Messi non é stato trattato bene dal club ultimamente, diciamocela tutta. Quando il tuo presidente assume una società esterna per insultarti sui social, si agrappano a cavilli ridicoli per non farti partire e che per anni é stato in tutto e per tutto ostacolato dal club per quanto riguarda la gestione sportiva. 

-Messi non avrebbe rinunciato ad 1€ di quanto percepito, non lo avrebbe fatto al Barca e non lo farà al PSG. Come ammesso da Laporta l'accordo prometteva a Messi un quadriennale da circa metà di quanto percepiva, ma li imponeva di giocare solo 2 anni con opzione per il terzo (che avrebbe portato a tutto ad un quinquiennale). Quindi avrebbe spalmato lo stipendio per più anni dando una via d'uscita al Barca. Messi che era forte della proposta del PSG, che gli garantirà in qualche modo la stessa cosa. 

Quindi Messi ha ricevuto si tanto, ma non é che abbia avuto vita facile al Barca questi ultimi 4-5 anni. Poi si puo discutere chi ha dato di più a chi, che Messi senza il Barca non sarebbe diventato Messi é tutto da provare, in Argentinale sue cure erano più che coperte, e calcisticamente era già ben conosciuto. Io ricordo che prima dell'epoca Messi, il Barca non era certo considerato quello che era fino all'anno scorso: la società più tifata al mondo ed una delle più vincenti degli ultimi 20 anni. Certo Xavi e Iniesta sono anche loro molto importanti per il Barca, ma la gente tifava sopratutto per Messi mi sembra chiaro. A mio modo di vedere lo stipendio é stato non meritato, di più!


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La pensavo come te ma sono piu dubbioso ora. Grazie a Sarkozy che ha spianato la strada, hanno comprato tutto e di pu in Francia e a Parigi in partciolare. Hanno comprato il PSG , "prix del 'Arc de Triomphe"( ippica) ma sopratutto sono primo azionaro del gruppo Lagardère e secondo del gruppo di hotel Accor . Si sono comprati anche grandi "hotel parigini come il Royal Manceau, il Concorde lafayette il Martinez e il Carlton a Cannes. Hanno investito anche nelle grande società francese come Total, Vinci, Veolia, LVMH cioé sono dapertutto. Non vedo per quale ragione se ne devono andare via.
> Secondo me, l'unica ragione che possa fare tremare i soggetti di Al Thani è che americani francesi le lasciano come hanno fatto con Kadhafi o Saddam Hussein. Per il momento ne hanno bisogno quindi sono tranquiili ma si sa che il Qatar finanza il terrorismo e fa il doppio gioco da tanti anni. Ti mando questo link in francese che è molto interessante al riguardo, fattelo tradurre da zio google: https://www.blast-info.fr/articles/...du-terrorisme-au-sahel-gC5-bmJ9THO2ctzX9jLVtA


La penso esattamente cosi anche io, ma semplicemente perché sono obbligati a restare al vertice se non vogliono perdere 1 miliardo di investimenti, ed il valore di 2.5 miliardi del club andrebbe a dissolversi completamente. Inoltre hanno un contratto decennale con nike, ed altri impegni commerciali che in qualche modo li vincolano a restare competitivi.

Credo pero' che stiano facendo all in considerando il momento sfavorevole delle società post-Covid, e tra un paio di anni penseranno più a gestire indipendentemente dai risultati. Faranno dei progetti più intelligenti e meno esosi finanziariamente. Resteranno comunque una delle 8 migliori in Europa, in stile Bayern: one man League.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No be, non è così. Io non lascio la barca alle prime difficoltà. A dirla tutta resto ancora sottopagato per ciò che faccio, su stessa ammissione del direttore. Ma per me la parola ha un valore inestimabile e mi è stato detto che è solo l'inizio e che per via del Covid sanno che c'è gente sottopagata per ciò che fa. Ma sono una persona con dei princiipi e sono disposto ad aspettare periodi migliori. Prima la situazione era insostenibile perché ero veramente retribuito come un operaio che schiaccia due tasti e basta, solo che io avevo ed ho responsabilità non da poco. Quindi diciamo che ho avuto l'aumento di categoria e di stipendio, ma non quella che ad oggi meriterei, ma non ne faccio un problema, aspetto tempi migliori e tirerò le somme.
> 
> Sul discorso Messi per me ho ragione io, così come hai ragione tu. Il discorso è comunque legato ad un mondo marcio, perché il mondo del pallone è diventato uno dei mondi più marci e malati che esistano.



Non parlavo ovviamente di te in particolare per l'aspetto lavorativo, il discorso era generico. Lode a te se dimostri fedeltà e impegno anche in condizioni svantaggiose, siamo fratelli da questo punto di vista.

Purtroppo questo è il mondo reale degli esseri umani mortali, Messi sta in ben altra situazione.

Per il mondo del pallone marcio, chiaramente concordo.



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Avete entrambi ragione. Mi piacerebbe solo aggiungere qualche punto alla discussione che stai facendo con @gabri65
> 
> -Messi non é stato trattato bene dal club ultimamente, diciamocela tutta. Quando il tuo presidente assume una società esterna per insultarti sui social, si agrappano a cavilli ridicoli per non farti partire e che per anni é stato in tutto e per tutto ostacolato dal club per quanto riguarda la gestione sportiva.
> 
> ...



Ok. Ha avuto scontri non simpatici, certo. Averne di questi scontri.

Diciamo che io non lo vedo come una vittima in tutta questa faccenda, specialmente per come si sta risolvendo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente cosi anche io, ma semplicemente perché sono obbligati a restare al vertice se non vogliono perdere 1 miliardo di investimenti, ed il valore di 2.5 miliardi del club andrebbe a dissolversi completamente. Inoltre hanno un contratto decennale con nike, ed altri impegni commerciali che in qualche modo li vincolano a restare competitivi.
> 
> Credo pero' che stiano facendo all in considerando il momento sfavorevole delle società post-Covid, e tra un paio di anni penseranno più a gestire indipendentemente dai risultati. Faranno dei progetti più intelligenti e meno esosi finanziariamente. Resteranno comunque una delle 8 migliori in Europa, in stile Bayern: one man League.


C'è da ammettere che hanno completamente trasformato la società parigina. Quando ero piu giovane giocavo nelle selezzioni della regione "Ile de France" under 17 e giocavamo nel loro centro sportivo" il Camp des Loges" , una roba a dir poco ridicola, indegna d un club di prima divisione. Oggi tutto è cambiato ed è previsto un trasferimento a Poissy nel nuovo centro sportivo ultra moderno di Poissy per la stagione 2022-2023. Stanno rivoluzionando tutto, adesso vogliono anche estendere il Parco dei Principi( e non sarà mica facile per via dei ricchi residenti attorno allo stadio), quindi come dici tu giustamente, fanno dei progetti a lungo termine per stabilire il loro investimento e non strafare nel futuro.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La pensavo come te ma sono piu dubbioso ora. Grazie a Sarkozy che ha spianato la strada, hanno comprato tutto e di pu in Francia e a Parigi in partciolare. Hanno comprato il PSG , "prix del 'Arc de Triomphe"( ippica) ma sopratutto sono primo azionaro del gruppo Lagardère e secondo del gruppo di hotel Accor . Si sono comprati anche grandi "hotel parigini come il Royal Manceau, il Concorde lafayette il Martinez e il Carlton a Cannes. Hanno investito anche nelle grande società francese come Total, Vinci, Veolia, LVMH cioé sono dapertutto. Non vedo per quale ragione se ne devono andare via.
> Secondo me, l'unica ragione che possa fare tremare i soggetti di Al Thani è che americani francesi le lasciano come hanno fatto con Kadhafi o Saddam Hussein. Per il momento ne hanno bisogno quindi sono tranquiili ma si sa che il Qatar finanza il terrorismo e fa il doppio gioco da tanti anni. Ti mando questo link in francese che è molto interessante al riguardo, fattelo tradurre da zio google: https://www.blast-info.fr/articles/...du-terrorisme-au-sahel-gC5-bmJ9THO2ctzX9jLVtA


Non oggi, neanche domani ...Ma appena il petrolio perderà valore sfruttando l'elettrico e le altre energie alternative, il loro petrolio dovranno berselo per sopravvivere.. E allora CI RIPRENDEREMO CIÒ CHE È NOSTRO.
Quattro beduini con tanti soldi non cambieranno il corso della storia.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non oggi, neanche domani ...Ma appena il petrolio perderà valore sfruttando l'elettrico e le altre energie alternative, il loro petrolio dovranno berselo per sopravvivere.. E allora CI RIPRENDEREMO CIÒ CHE È NOSTRO.
> Quattro beduini con tanti soldi non cambieranno il corso della storia.


Tra 30 anni.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non oggi, neanche domani ...Ma appena il petrolio perderà valore sfruttando l'elettrico e le altre energie alternative, il loro petrolio dovranno berselo per sopravvivere.. E allora CI RIPRENDEREMO CIÒ CHE È NOSTRO.
> Quattro beduini con tanti soldi non cambieranno il corso della storia.


Stiamo parlando del Qatar eh, uno stato cosi tecnologicamente avanzato ed economicamente stabile non arà problemi finanziari per i prossimi 200 anni anche continuando a spendere come folli senza badare a nulla stanne certo  

Solo per dirti come funziona il loro reddito di cittadinanza: a tutti i cittadini Qatarioti viene dato un redito a vita senza alcuna condizione necessaria e dal momento della nascita di 6000€  , a 18 anni sei già ricco. Seondo te questo stato, di cui Al Thani é il capo ed ha solo la sua famiglia circa 250 miliardi puo temere che il petrolio finisca?


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente cosi anche io, ma semplicemente perché sono obbligati a restare al vertice se non vogliono perdere 1 miliardo di investimenti, ed il valore di 2.5 miliardi del club andrebbe a dissolversi completamente. Inoltre hanno un contratto decennale con nike, ed altri impegni commerciali che in qualche modo li vincolano a restare competitivi.
> 
> Credo pero' che stiano facendo all in considerando il momento sfavorevole delle società post-Covid, e tra un paio di anni penseranno più a gestire indipendentemente dai risultati. Faranno dei progetti più intelligenti e meno esosi finanziariamente. Resteranno comunque una delle 8 migliori in Europa, in stile Bayern: one man League.


I soldi di Al Thani sono pubblici. Sta sedando il dissenso nel paese con metodi anche brutali ma non lo potrà fare per sempre. Vedrete che dopo i mondiali taglierà tutti gli investimenti nel calcio e venderà il psg. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando del Qatar eh, uno stato cosi tecnologicamente avanzato ed economicamente stabile non arà problemi finanziari per i prossimi 200 anni anche continuando a spendere come folli senza badare a nulla stanne certo
> 
> Solo per dirti come funziona il loro reddito di cittadinanza: a tutti i cittadini Qatarioti viene dato un redito a vita senza alcuna condizione necessaria e dal momento della nascita di 6000€  , a 18 anni sei già ricco. Seondo te questo stato, di cui Al Thani é il capo ed ha solo la sua famiglia circa 250 miliardi puo temere che il petrolio finisca?


Ci sei stato in Qatar?


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sei stato in Qatar?


No, parlo per sentito dire e per cosa leggo 

Non é l'El Dorado, lo so bene, ci sono troppe cose civilmente ed eticamente inaccettabili e so bene anche che tipo di persona é Al Thani. Comunque di esperienze dirette non ne ho.


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non oggi, neanche domani ...Ma appena il petrolio perderà valore sfruttando l'elettrico e le altre energie alternative, il loro petrolio dovranno berselo per sopravvivere.. E allora CI RIPRENDEREMO CIÒ CHE È NOSTRO.
> Quattro beduini con tanti soldi non cambieranno il corso della storia.


Ma non sono mica scemi. Tutti gli investimenti che stanno facendo e proprio per non ritrovarsi senza nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e da Sky, è fatta per Lionel Messi al Paris Saint-Germain: l'argentino è pronto a firmare un biennale da 35 mln a stagione con opzione per il terzo anno. Pronto l'aereo privato: già domani il pluripallone d'oro potrebbe salutare i compagni e partire alla volta di Parigi.
> 
> *Il fratello dell'Emiro annuncia l'ingaggio di Messi da parte del PSG:"L'annuncio più avanti".*


Un assaggio del calcio che avremmo senza ffp.. Vi piace?


----------

